# Should the WNBA disband?



## Yega1979

The WNBA is the lowest rated sports program in the world, the only people who watch it are "we can do it to!" tomboys. ESPN only carries their games because they are FORCED to due to their contract with the NBA.

And David Stern himself privately admitted, was forced to create the WNBA by Liberal Left-Wing Lolly-pop Licking Lesbians. Otherwise known as, LLLLLLs.

Now, these women, have gone out and embarassed America against our Arch-Rival and cold war enemy Russia! Now the Russians known we are weak, and will be more prone to finally invade. And with our forces detracted in Iraq, we'll not be able to put up enough resistance.

Who's going to protect you? Sherly Swoops? Cheryl Miller? Are they going to throw their weak undersized basketballs at the Russians?


----------



## Coatesvillain

The WNBA is lower rated than Arena Football?


----------



## Yega1979

Coatesvillain said:


> The WNBA is lower rated than Arena Football?


Their ratings are lower than the XFL's ratings were.

Check out this article from CNN.
http://money.cnn.com/2001/08/17/companies/column_sportsbiz/


----------



## billfindlay10

I hope the WNBA has a good life span and runs for years to come.....I may not watch much of the games, but I do tune in to parts quite often. The ball is not as bad as is made out to be.....yes it is not the NBA, but it is better than every High school game I have seen played, and better then some NCAA games I have watched as well.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Yega1979 said:


> Their ratings are lower than the XFL's ratings were.
> 
> Check out this article from CNN.
> http://money.cnn.com/2001/08/17/companies/column_sportsbiz/


Yeah, they have a higher rating than Arena Football, barely but they do.

XFL didn't have bad ratings either, compared to NFL it did.. but for what it was and who it was ran by the ratings were pretty good. I'm still mad that Vince ruined the league from the start with those wrestler promos.


----------



## Dissonance

Coatesvillain said:


> Yeah, they have a higher rating than Arena Football, barely but they do.
> 
> XFL didn't have bad ratings either, compared to NFL it did.. but for what it was and who it was ran by the ratings were pretty good. I'm still mad that Vince ruined the league from the start with those wrestler promos.



I bet if that NY-LV game wasn't the first game on NBC, and instead San Francisco-LA, it would've done a lot better. That game was shown on UPN at 4pm on the day after. Was a really good game, I think 38-35, and not the snoozer of 19-0 from the game before. Since it was national TV, it left a bad stigma on it, so to speak.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Dissonance19 said:


> I bet if that NY-LV game wasn't the first game on NBC, and instead San Francisco-LA, it would've done a lot better. That game was shown on UPN at 4pm on the day after. Was a really good game, I think 38-35, and not the snoozer of 19-0 from the game before. Since it was national TV, it left a bad stigma on, so to speak.


Yep, that game along with the wrestling antics he threw on the beginning, and the "Attitude" he was trying to add didn't help. It's a shame though the Los Angeles-Chicago game that went into OT (which also pre-empted the J. Lo episode of SNL much to Lorne Michaels dismay) was one of the best football games from that year period.. but not many were really paying attention by then.


----------



## Dissonance

Coatesvillain said:


> Yep, that game along with the wrestling antics he threw on the beginning, and the "Attitude" he was trying to add didn't help. It's a shame though the Los Angeles-Chicago game that went into OT (which also pre-empted the J. Lo episode of SNL much to Lorne Michaels dismay) was one of the best football games from that year period.. but not many were really paying attention by then.


I remember seeing highlights of that game. That looked like a great game. Chicago had that RB Avery who was doing really well.

But yeah, them putting JR and Jesse Ventura as commentators wasn't a good idea. Wrestling announcers or wrestlers doing football games, just don't work. But if that first game was any other game, besides, the one that happened, it might have worked. I thought they were going to continue it, NBC said they stood by them, and then the plug got pulled. I guess, when Vince realized he was losing money more than making it or something. I think that's what I heard.


----------



## CbobbyB

Yeah, the league can get boring as hell sometimes (lol) But I feel if they take away the league, then all of the little girls who play bball won't have any real motivation to continue to play bball. Who really wants to play basketball overseas for an entire career?? Once you go over there, your pretty much unheard of back here in the U.S. (except for when the Olympics & World Championships come around). And add to the fact that there will be no real heroes for the "little girls" to look up to. No Cynthia Cooper, Sheryl Swoopes, Diana Taurasi, Lisa Leslie, and every other WNBA superstar. With the WNBA out of the way, the focus goes back to the college basketball stars (women)..who play for four years, soonafter they go overseas (or quit) and never heard from again. And then after that, there will be no real basketball-playing-women sports heroes left (for the "little girls" to look up to)..They'll be forced to follow the career paths of women such as Annika Sorenstam..the golfer. lol.


But yeah, without the WNBA, young basketball phenoms everywhere wouldn't have a home.


----------



## Natey

wnba=suckage. compared to the nba...and college basketball....and... highschool b ball..... and peewee basketball! wow! it sucks!


----------



## mike

billfindlay10 said:


> I hope the WNBA has a good life span and runs for years to come.....I may not watch much of the games, but I do tune in to parts quite often. The ball is not as bad as is made out to be.....yes it is not the NBA, but it is better than every High school game I have seen played, and better then some NCAA games I have watched as well.


 In 2000 something I watched like 5 WNBA games then I realized I must have an obsession with watching sports. Haven't watched 30 seconds since.


----------



## CbobbyB

Natey said:


> wnba=suckage. compared to the nba...and college basketball....and... highschool b ball..... and peewee basketball! wow! it sucks!


 :clap: good job

:raised_ey


----------



## naibsel

i think the wnba is improving in view-ability. i just cant wait for the days of wnba live on the PS3 :banana:


----------



## Bullsky

Most people that bash the WNBA (a) have never watched it , or (b) have never given it a chance, watching maybe one game just because someone wanted them to 'see how bad it is'.

The WNBA is basketball. Whether you think it is or not, is something I could care less about. Many great players from the NBA past and present praise the game. Why? Because it's not a dunk fest and it's a very fundamentally sound game. The NBA can get boring at times. There are honestly only a handfull of teams I can watch without yawning. Dunk, dunk, carry, travel, carry, foul, offensive foul, dunk, dunk ect. Thats all it is. 

But I'm not here to rid the world of WNBA-haters. I just want to make it known that the WNBA is here to stay. Keep talking, though. We love the exposure.

Oh, and I'd like to any of you take on Taurasi or Nolan in a game of one-on-one. They'd embarass you.


----------



## Chalie Boy

Natey said:


> wnba=suckage. compared to the nba...and college basketball....and... highschool b ball..... and peewee basketball! wow! it sucks!


:rofl:


----------



## lilrip133

i think it should stay at least for a little longer. the league is steadily getting better than what it was before although its still not great. but i say let it keep going and improving and see what happens from there


----------



## cadarn

Bullsky said:


> I just want to make it known that the WNBA is here to stay. Keep talking, though. We love the exposure.


and the WNBA is still crap.


----------



## CbobbyB

Bullsky said:


> Most people that bash the WNBA (a) have never watched it , or (b) have never given it a chance, watching maybe one game just because someone wanted them to 'see how bad it is'.
> 
> The WNBA is basketball. Whether you think it is or not, is something I could care less about. Many great players from the NBA past and present praise the game. Why? Because it's not a dunk fest and it's a very fundamentally sound game. The NBA can get boring at times. There are honestly only a handfull of teams I can watch without yawning. Dunk, dunk, carry, travel, carry, foul, offensive foul, dunk, dunk ect. Thats all it is.
> 
> But I'm not here to rid the world of WNBA-haters. I just want to make it known that the WNBA is here to stay. Keep talking, though. We love the exposure.
> 
> Oh, and I'd like to any of you take on Taurasi or Nolan in a game of one-on-one. They'd embarass you.


Repped :cheers:


----------



## Pimped Out

i never really found the WNBA to be that entertaining. which is kind of weird because of think women's NCAA ball is better than the men's.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Bullsky said:


> Oh, and I'd like to any of you take on Taurasi or Nolan in a game of one-on-one. They'd embarass you.


I'll take that challenge if you can set it up.


----------



## Cougars#21

I hope it sticks around. It seems like girls/women are never given a chance to play professional. They disbanded the womens pro soccer league already. What do we girls who like to play sports have to look forward to if the highest level is college. I know it will be great going to college and playing ball and getting an education, but some aspire for even higher goals.


----------



## CbobbyB

Cougars#21 said:


> I hope it sticks around. It seems like girls/women are never given a chance to play professional. They disbanded the womens pro soccer league already. What do we girls who like to play sports have to look forward to if the highest level is college. I know it will be great going to college and playing ball and getting an education, but some aspire for even higher goals.


Exactly.

but like Stephen A. Smith said...if women don't support it, then it will never be successful.


----------



## theflyballa

The WNBA is a waste of space. I think they should only keep the WNBA if they use the EXACT same rules and regulations as the NBA. They want equality?


----------



## WaterlooVikings

no i hope that the league stays around for a while its nice to see women get the equal opportunity as men do even if the ratings are low.... who cares stop showing the games on tv after the contract runs up but let the league run


----------



## Rids

Think about this. The only reason this is even a topic is because people know what the WNBA is. 

If I started a thread asking if the NLL should disband how many would ask what league those letters refered to? Face it the WNBA is drawing decent minor pro crowds with higher ticket prices than most minor pro leagues charge. If they would drop their ticket prices I bet the crowds would jump back up to the 10,500 they averaged when the league got going. Honest I won't drop $150 to see anybody play anything just once.


----------



## Drk Element

The WNBA has potential, but due to the ever increasing growth of the NBA shadowing the WNBA, it may fallout.


----------



## SignGuyDino

theflyballa said:


> The WNBA is a waste of space. I think they should only keep the WNBA if they use the EXACT same rules and regulations as the NBA. They want equality?


No, it should not disband. I DO try to watch whenever I can. I TRY to support women's sports, I argue for better sports infrastructure locally for women and men. 

But I'm not going to be such a homer for women's sports that I'm denying the obvious. Let's not kid ourselves: The game is damn near unwatchable. 
The WNBA game is awful. Without the NBA, it wouldn't have lasted longer than the first version of the WUSA. (And I LOVED the WUSA even when they wasted $millions.) I watched parts of the women's Euroleague tournament and it was more exciting and competitive than ANY WNBA I EVER watched in 10 years. Maybe the money and the real enthusiasm the Euros brought in made a difference.

Theflyballa is exactly right. If "equality" is the issue they should go to 12 minute quarters and six foul personal limit. I understand the ball being one inch smaller but come on now.

WNBA games are low scoring and something has to be done to open things up. To increase scoring, I'd experiment fullcourt 4 on 4, and get more NBA teams to have a WNBA team. You'd still have more players on the payroll. 

Some NBA teams are going cheap by not having a WNBA team. If Father Stern is engineering the D-League to a team per NBA team (which a lot of us WANT), they should look at that for the WNBA. And same with the D-League, they should play in smaller venues if they can't fill those huge arenas until they build up an attendance that justifies a larger barn.

The empty barns are killing the WNBA and the D-League in image. I'd rather have smaller venues with the same people cheering than sitting in a half empty barn sitting on their hands.

As to the discussion on the XFL, it would STILL be around:

1. If all games were on cable from week one.
2. If Vince didn't have pro wrestlers involved at all.
3. It didn't do rule changes mid-season. 

That "pay to play, pay more to win" was a brilliant idea from the XFL and Father Stern should look into that on the next player deal for the WNBA. 

My .02......


----------



## CbobbyB

SignGuyDino said:


> No, it should not disband. I DO try to watch whenever I can. I TRY to support women's sports, I argue for better sports infrastructure locally for women and men.
> 
> But I'm not going to be such a homer for women's sports that I'm denying the obvious. Let's not kid ourselves: The game is damn near unwatchable.
> The WNBA game is awful. Without the NBA, it wouldn't have lasted longer than the first version of the WUSA. (And I LOVED the WUSA even when they wasted $millions.) I watched parts of the women's Euroleague tournament and it was more exciting and competitive than ANY WNBA I EVER watched in 10 years. Maybe the money and the real enthusiasm the Euros brought in made a difference.
> 
> Theflyballa is exactly right. If "equality" is the issue they should go to 12 minute quarters and six foul personal limit. I understand the ball being one inch smaller but come on now.
> 
> WNBA games are low scoring and something has to be done to open things up. To increase scoring, I'd experiment fullcourt 4 on 4, and get more NBA teams to have a WNBA team. You'd still have more players on the payroll.
> 
> Some NBA teams are going cheap by not having a WNBA team. If Father Stern is engineering the D-League to a team per NBA team (which a lot of us WANT), they should look at that for the WNBA. And same with the D-League, they should play in smaller venues if they can't fill those huge arenas until they build up an attendance that justifies a larger barn.
> 
> The empty barns are killing the WNBA and the D-League in image. I'd rather have smaller venues with the same people cheering than sitting in a half empty barn sitting on their hands.
> 
> As to the discussion on the XFL, it would STILL be around:
> 
> 1. If all games were on cable from week one.
> 2. If Vince didn't have pro wrestlers involved at all.
> 3. It didn't do rule changes mid-season.
> 
> That "pay to play, pay more to win" was a brilliant idea from the XFL and Father Stern should look into that on the next player deal for the WNBA.
> 
> My .02......


repped..like i said b4, young girls who ball will no longer have something to "shoot" for.


----------



## Natey

Rids said:


> Think about this. The only reason this is even a topic is because people know what the WNBA is.
> 
> If I started a thread asking if the NLL should disband how many would ask what league those letters refered to? Face it the WNBA is drawing decent minor pro crowds with higher ticket prices than most minor pro leagues charge. If they would drop their ticket prices I bet the crowds would jump back up to the 10,500 they averaged when the league got going. Honest I won't drop $150 to see anybody play anything just once.


National League Lacrosse ( Go colorado mammoth)
Big fan. It is really exciting to watch. It is very fast paced. And im pretty sure it has a better attendace record than the WNBA. 

I would rather watch C-Span 3 than a WNBA game. But i hate to think that girls that want to play pro basketball but they cant.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Question:

What would you rather do --

watch a WNBA game or watch an American major league soccer match?


----------



## SignGuyDino

Well, we see they play 12 minute quarters and the games are still almost unwatchable.

Hell, go with FIBA rules exactly at least in the WNBA or play 4 on 4. Try SOMETHING radically different.


----------



## Rids

If you don't like it but it doesn't hurt your pocketbook then why all the fuss? I find NBA games tough to watch at times too.


----------



## EC Basketball

Yes, I watch it.
It is better than watching NBA regular season games - and the WNBA Playoffs are great to watch.
These gals don't really get it going until late June since most of them play over-seas and in college and don't have the time it takes to mesh. They draw good crowds and in some cities do very well. Maybe it will end up being a strong 10-12 team league someday. I would pay to see the gals play vs the men. It's pure basketball - the games are short - and its enjoyable to watch.
The worst thing would be to abolish it. This is a baby right now and its going to grow. Anyone ever think of having a winter WNBA League and lastly - if the NBA supports the D League with only a hundred fans in the arena's how can they not support womens basketball.
Love the WNBA


----------



## Gym Rat

The league just announced they have extended their television deal with ABC and ESPN to 2016. Don't think they will be disbanded any time soon.


----------



## Dre

No way, they shouldn't disband, a lot of girls look up to the WNBA, it's just us NBA fans that don't care for it. Stop trying to kill stuff you don't like, one man's trash...


----------



## HKF

I don't think the league will disband, but the truth is the WNBA brings no revenue to an NBA team so they aren't going to add one for the charity of it. That's not good business. 

The D-League is different. If and when the day comes that there are 30 minor league franchises that have a one to one relationship with the NBA team, you will see most of the teams buy the minor league team because they have a direct opportunity to improve their team by helping their youngsters play.


----------



## knickstorm

SignGuyDino said:


> Well, we see they play 12 minute quarters and the games are still almost unwatchable.
> 
> Hell, go with FIBA rules exactly at least in the WNBA or play 4 on 4. Try SOMETHING radically different.


i wouldn't say most games are unwatchable. YOu see any wnba games from 10 years ago? Well i really havent till the all star game and the improvement is dramatic. Game is faster, they shoot better and don't blow as many lay ups. I used to think i could average 30 ifi balled in the wnba, now it's more like 20-23.


----------



## Free Arsenal

MAke the NBA a co-ed game and let women try to play against NBA players.

I'm actually sure that some WNBA players would get in, and be able to make the same millions.

Some women may win the genetic lottery like Shaq did, who knows...


----------



## loganporter

democracy: what a mess

a democracy for a peace of mind?

"that would be scanned" (hamlet)

lets cut a deal. here's my offer.

call me eric, with the stress on the e

and i'll be basketball's number one votary


----------

